# 3m DI-NOC Carbon Fiber Film



## error311 (Oct 14, 2011)

I bought an sample 8x4 and just applied it today. I am rather happy with the texture and results. The phone I felt was a bit too slippery for me, and I don't like cases or extra bulk. Or the feeling of something on the back like clear protectors how they have edges u always feel. So I figured Id buy this and give it an shot. If anybody been thinking of getting this I really recommend trying it out.

I used an xacto knife and heat gun. After lining it up I heated it a bit then cut the camera and sides with the knife. Once happy with it I again heated it up and folded the edges which there wasn't alot excess. To me it feels like it came this way. Doesn't have the feeling of most back type covers where you feel the sharp edge. I am glad I didn't get the ghost armor carbon fiber. Here are a couple pictures of my result:


----------



## spugemaster (Jul 14, 2011)

Looks amazing!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

It's nice to see physical modifications. Looks great too.


----------



## salem (Jun 16, 2011)

I agree, the phone is slippery; especially in cold weather.


----------



## pmoradi2002 (Jan 7, 2012)

I made our designer make a skin for my phone, it's a work in progress


----------



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

Sign me up for one of those

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Karnaj (Jul 9, 2011)

VERY cool both of them!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## CaucasianAsian (Dec 21, 2011)

Nice phone mod! Been thinking about doing this myself. I'll probably get the 3m version that doesn't require a heat gun.

Nice Alienware lappy you got there pmoradi2002.


----------



## pmoradi2002 (Jan 7, 2012)

CaucasianAsian said:


> Nice phone mod! Been thinking about doing this myself. I'll probably get the 3m version that doesn't require a heat gun.
> 
> Nice Alienware lappy you got there pmoradi2002.


This is the 3M material. I work for a company that makes crap like this, so obviously the skin will be precision cut and provide maximum coverage

We've got about 11 different colors, so I'll have to test em all out









I love my Alienware.


----------



## error311 (Oct 14, 2011)

Yeah that looks really nice pmoradi, do you have to heat it ? I was gonna try to do the sides too but knew I couldn't cut it well enough to make it something id like lol. I really like the carbon fiber film texture.


----------



## Marathonman (Sep 10, 2011)

UnfedBear67 said:


> Sign me up for one of those
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


+1

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Blue Tapatalk


----------



## Gabiola1 (Jun 10, 2011)

I bought the material. Still waiting to give it a shot. Looks great

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

man where do i sign up? loving the black one. white wouldn't look too bad but gets dirty too fast.


----------



## pmoradi2002 (Jan 7, 2012)

error311 said:


> man where do i sign up? loving the black one. white wouldn't look too bad but gets dirty too fast.


Since I'm not really trying to advertise I won't say where, but once ready (should be sometime this upcoming week) I'll let you know something


----------



## error311 (Oct 14, 2011)

Shit man lol I wanna try Brushed Aluminum, Fine Wood, White Carbon and lol Black metallic gloss they look tight ! I may buy different back covers for different days of the week lol


----------



## jrkoffjonsn (Dec 30, 2011)

not to steal thunder from an awesome mod, but check out ghost armor. they have full body carbon fiber kits made specifically for our phone for 29.99.


----------



## pmoradi2002 (Jan 7, 2012)

jrkoffjonsn said:


> not to steal thunder from an awesome mod, but check out ghost armor. they have full body carbon fiber kits made specifically for our phone for 29.99.


They must be a new company, never heard of them but-

Made in China.
Not 3M material.


----------



## cbncoupe (Jun 24, 2011)

pmoradi2002 said:


> I had the designer install it but I don't think he used the heat gun. It also depends on the material used. For instance, we also have ScotchPrint which isn't as stiff. Here are the different colors we have-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, Im in for this. Please PM me when we have a delivery date and order point. 3M and US made make it a no-brainer.


----------



## error311 (Oct 14, 2011)

jrkoffjonsn said:


> not to steal thunder from an awesome mod, but check out ghost armor. they have full body carbon fiber kits made specifically for our phone for 29.99.


Ghost Armor is actually an sticker to look like carbon fiber. Its not 3m :/ Here is an picture I found of it on an Galaxy Nexus:


----------



## Spartan051xKurtA (Jul 31, 2011)

Yeah I also bought the ghost armor gun metal carbon skin for 20 bones its nice

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

Yes pm or make a order screen lol. I'm ready but don't put 30 bucks hahaha jk

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## pmoradi2002 (Jan 7, 2012)

dadsterflip said:


> Yes pm or make a order screen lol. I'm ready but don't put 30 bucks hahaha jk
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


It'll be in the $20 range, and I may be able to hook forum users up with a coupon


----------



## xRogerxC (Nov 27, 2011)

Has anyone considered the possible degradation of signal strength/efficiency when using these types of materials on the back cover of the phone??

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## jrkoffjonsn (Dec 30, 2011)

error311 said:


> Ghost Armor is actually an sticker to look like carbon fiber. Its not 3m :/ Here is an picture I found of it on an Galaxy Nexus:


Oh that stinks







I was looking to get that soon. Anyone have good reviews w that company?


----------



## Karnaj (Jul 9, 2011)

Average Android







I can't wait for it!


----------



## pmoradi2002 (Jan 7, 2012)

xRogerxC said:


> Average Android
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Average Android" is my "level"

I am pmoradi2002









Now how awesome would a Real Carbon Fiber case be?


----------



## combatmedic870 (Aug 31, 2011)

pmoradi2002 said:


> The material does not affect signal at all, as it is non-metal and isn't thick enough to cause any interference. When I had my Droid X I had almost all 11 colors on my phone, and didn't have a single problem. Never heard of anybody ever having a problem either.
> 
> "Average Android" is my "level"
> 
> ...


I can feel it right in my wallet! LOL

REAL carbon fiber would be....costly.


----------



## jrkoffjonsn (Dec 30, 2011)

pmoradi2002 said:


> *Now how awesome would a Real Carbon Fiber case be?*


Pretty damn awesome lol. I'm using cruzerlite cases atm which aren't that bad..but a carbon fiber case? Now that would give Otterbox and Ballistic some good competition!


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

pmoradi2002 said:


> It'll be in the $20 range, and I may be able to hook forum users up with a coupon


You da man. That dark grey and black carbons looks great. 
On your first post you said you folder the left over behind the battery cover? Was it hard to clip it back in?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

combatmedic870 said:


> I can feel it right in my wallet! LOL
> 
> REAL carbon fiber would be....costly.


I mean otter box is costly. 50-60 bucks a case. Really you know. How much more can a carbon fiber cost?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## error311 (Oct 14, 2011)

dadsterflip said:


> On your first post you said you folder the left over behind the battery cover? Was it hard to clip it back in?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I think you met my post, I didn't fold it behind the battery cover. What I did was "round" the edges so its nice and smooth to touch. The excess I left was really small and doesn't effect putting the battery cover back on. I think if you did fold it onto the back of the battery cover you would have issues clipping it on.


----------



## sppatel (Dec 31, 2011)

Will there be one that fits the extended battery battery cover.


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

error311 said:


> I think you met my post, I didn't fold it behind the battery cover. What I did was "round" the edges so its nice and smooth to touch. The excess I left was really small and doesn't effect putting the battery cover back on. I think if you did fold it onto the back of the battery cover you would have issues clipping it on.


Ah my bet. Thanks for the quick reply.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## bbm21 (Jun 24, 2011)

Ohh so nice I'll totally buy one wanna get this Verizon logo off...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Also in. I have something against cases, pm me when available?


----------



## philsfan (Dec 9, 2011)

are these easily removable and exchangeable with different skins?

will there be residue left on the phone (sticky residue) when removed?


----------



## gearsofwar (Oct 24, 2011)

Very nice. Is it hard to install?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

Can't wait for these to be available. I doubt they will inter fear with the extended battery since the extended battery can fit in the stock battery cover.
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## wera750 (Sep 23, 2011)

Want!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## pmoradi2002 (Jan 7, 2012)

combatmedic870 said:


> Very nice. Is it hard to install?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Read reply above


----------



## stashtrey (Oct 16, 2011)

I ordered the Ghost Armor black carbon fiber setup last night online. Didn't think of the possibility of it leaving residue on my phone.

Can anyone speak to this? Hmmmm.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## pmoradi2002 (Jan 7, 2012)

Alright got it done, I'm editing the pictures and posting it in about 30 mins


----------



## wera750 (Sep 23, 2011)

I've been waiting lol! Awesome!

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using RootzWiki


----------



## pmoradi2002 (Jan 7, 2012)

So here's the finaly design, I really like it and don't wanna take it off hah

I managed to get a lower price going









EXOSkin Nexus LTE


----------



## abqnm (Jul 3, 2011)

stashtrey said:


> I ordered the Ghost Armor black carbon fiber setup last night online. Didn't think of the possibility of it leaving residue on my phone.
> 
> Can anyone speak to this? Hmmmm.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Not sure about residue, but they are wet applied and for that reason alone I won't use them. Plus I have seen many of them and am not impressed with the quality.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

pmoradi2002 said:


> So here's the finaly design, I really like it and don't wanna take it off hah
> 
> I managed to get a lower price going
> 
> EXOSkin Nexus LTE


Question: extended battery options?

Statement: Make sure you don't advertise here on the forums as that's against the rules. Talk to b16 if you want to advertise here.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

pmoradi2002 said:


> So here's the finaly design, I really like it and don't wanna take it off hah
> 
> I managed to get a lower price going


Pretty freaking sexy. What are the chances of a custom color and/or design? If it's a no go I understand, just thought I would ask.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## pmoradi2002 (Jan 7, 2012)

Jaxidian said:


> Pretty freaking sexy. What are the chances of a custom color and/or design? If it's a no go I understand, just thought I would ask.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Custom color is a possibility, though it would take longer than usual as we'd have to order the color. What color were you thinking?

A custom design like what and where?


----------



## johnboy7501 (Nov 10, 2011)

So no support for the power users sporting extended batteries? Please make one

" Note: Not compatible with the extended battery plate. "

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

pmoradi2002 said:


> I'll need to pickup an extended battery and figure it out. I'm not really trying to advertise, should I remove the link or what should I doooo


Feel free to answer questions as people ask them. Just don't push your product here. I don't think I see anything that I think crosses the line. That said, it's a very non-obvious line and another mod might disagree. So just be careful. 

Supporting your customers questions here is certainly fine, though. I think. I reserve the right to be vetoed by another mod, though. ;-)


----------



## error311 (Oct 14, 2011)

I think these 3m skins look great pmoradi2002, I will be picking some up







They are non heat 3m products ? The edges I would assume need to be some what heated to stick no ?


----------



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

pmoradi2002 said:


> So here's the finaly design, I really like it and don't wanna take it off hah
> 
> I managed to get a lower price going
> 
> ...


This looks amazing

EDIT: Will look amazing when they come just ordered two


----------



## wera750 (Sep 23, 2011)

Tried to order got to Paypal and my account thinks I'm a hacker.... Blah, any other way to pay?

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using RootzWiki


----------



## pmoradi2002 (Jan 7, 2012)

error311 said:


> I think these 3m skins look great pmoradi2002, I will be picking some up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can install it without heat, but they may eventually peel up. It's advised to use a little heat just to stick it down.


----------



## pmoradi2002 (Jan 7, 2012)

wera750 said:


> Tried to order got to Paypal and my account thinks I'm a hacker.... Blah, any other way to pay?
> 
> Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using RootzWiki


Unfortunately no


----------



## johnboy7501 (Nov 10, 2011)

Mine is on the way. I'm having a local tint master install he's worked with 3m products (tint and vinyl) before, so he should do a good job. Will post pics soon.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## wera750 (Sep 23, 2011)

pmoradi2002 said:


> Unfortunately no


 johnboy ordered me one ;-) so it's all good

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

pmoradi2002 said:


> You can install it without heat, but they may eventually peel up. It's advised to use a little heat just to stick it down.


Will there be some sort of guide on installing them with heat?


----------



## sabbotage (Jun 15, 2011)

What is the thickness of this material? It looks thicker in the carbon fiber pics than it does in the silver pics. I like it either way, but was just curious









I think i'll be ordering this!


----------



## pmoradi2002 (Jan 7, 2012)

UnfedBear67 said:


> What is the thickness of this material? It looks thicker in the carbon fiber pics than it does in the silver pics. I like it either way, but was just curious
> 
> I think i'll be ordering this!


They are two different materials, both of which are about the same thickness of paper. The carbon fiber is DI-NOC film, while the other is 3M ScotchPrint. The. DI-NOC film looks thicker due to the carbon fiber look, i'll get some exact measurements today. The ScotchPrint is more difficult to install since it is thinner and stretches more easily, its designed for vehicle graphics but if used carefully it makes a sick skin









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## sabbotage (Jun 15, 2011)

pmoradi2002 said:


> I'll try and make an installation video, its pretty straightforward though just use a hair dryer to blast the skin with heat for a few seconds so it becomes maluable then press it down with your fingers.
> 
> They are two different materials, both of which are about the same thickness of paper. The carbon fiber is DI-NOC film, while the other is 3M ScotchPrint. The. DI-NOC film looks thicker due to the carbon fiber look, i'll get some exact measurements today. The ScotchPrint is more difficult to install since it is thinner and stretches more easily, its designed for vehicle graphics but if used carefully it makes a sick skin
> 
> ...


Cool, thanks for the explanation. I thought from the photos that the carbon fiber looked thicker which I like. I just have an extended battery, but I really don't think there will be a whole lot of difference in fitment. If you plan on making them for extended batteries I may hold off till they are available.


----------



## pmoradi2002 (Jan 7, 2012)

I'm going to make a video installation today for you guys, so stay tuned!

Also, as for all of you asking for the extended battery- is the battery cover different as in bigger, wider, or something along those lines?


----------



## Joel S (Dec 20, 2011)

pmoradi2002 said:


> I'm going to make a video installation today for you guys, so stay tuned!
> 
> Also, as for all of you asking for the extended battery- is the battery cover different as in bigger, wider, or something along those lines?


Looks like I need to go out and get a hair drier...


----------



## sabbotage (Jun 15, 2011)

pmoradi2002 said:


> I'm going to make a video installation today for you guys, so stay tuned!
> 
> Also, as for all of you asking for the extended battery- is the battery cover different as in bigger, wider, or something along those lines?


Not really, but instead of dipping down in near the bottom of the phone, it bubbles up almost like the stock cover was popped out. I think the fitment would be pretty close to the same. I wish i had a camera nearby or i'd snap a pic. Maybe someone else can get a pic of theirs.


----------



## chrsdrshm (Oct 14, 2011)

Has anyone received this and installed, it looks so sexy!! I got the ArmorSuit one, about 2 weeks ago, this one looks a lot better! Love the part the covers the ear/camera! Is it 7 pieces? the ArmorSuit was 5 and I think made it harder to install, especially the top and bottom...


----------



## CC16177 (Dec 29, 2011)

Ordered. Thanks!


----------



## Teksu (Aug 23, 2011)

in for 1 with enxtended battery, I'll post pics of the doors when I get home from work if no one else does first


----------



## pmoradi2002 (Jan 7, 2012)

chrsdrshm said:


> Has anyone received this and installed, it looks so sexy!! I got the ArmorSuit one, about 2 weeks ago, this one looks a lot better! Love the part the covers the ear/camera! Is it 7 pieces? the ArmorSuit was 5 and I think made it harder to install, especially the top and bottom...


We just got the design done yesterday and are shipping orders out today. Many will receive their orders tomorrow as they are in CA as well )

Yes, the EXOSkin is 7 pieces, the reason why it's not all one piece is that smaller pieces are more manageable and easier to install.


----------



## chrsdrshm (Oct 14, 2011)

pmoradi2002 said:


> We just got the design done yesterday and are shipping orders out today. Many will receive their orders tomorrow as they are in CA as well )
> 
> Yes, the EXOSkin is 7 pieces, the reason why it's not all one piece is that smaller pieces are more manageable and easier to install.


Doh....im sorry... i will be ordering one soon....well it looks a TON better then the ArmorSuit... ...Nice work!


----------



## pmoradi2002 (Jan 7, 2012)

I just did a video installation, and when I was almost done the camera shut off on me









I'm just going to make a pictorial installation instruction


----------



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

pmoradi2002 said:


> I'm going to make a video installation today for you guys, so stay tuned!
> 
> Also, as for all of you asking for the extended battery- is the battery cover different as in bigger, wider, or something along those lines?


The extend battery cover is only slightly larger plus the extended battery can fit with the stock battery cover.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## abqnm (Jul 3, 2011)

UnfedBear67 said:


> The extend battery cover is only slightly larger plus the extended battery can fit with the stock battery cover.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Wouldn't recommend the stock cover though. That will put extra pressure on the battery which is up against the back of the screen. Personally I don't think I would put any extra stress on the back of the screen.

Sent from my brain using human to phone transport technology.


----------



## pmoradi2002 (Jan 7, 2012)

So here's the installation-










Align the camera hole, before pressing down make sure everything lines up to your liking









Press out any air bubbles with your fingers, smoothing out the surface









The speaker cover is next, align the speaker and make sure it is center. This piece should be about 1mm away from the battery door.









After you smooth that bottom part down, continue onto the sides using the same procedure. Align it about 1mm away from the battery door and press to stick it on.









Next do the sides that are closest to the screen. You'll want to align the skin with the volume rocker, then work your way onto the sides. This should be flush with the screen.

















Now for the bottom piece, align the charging port hole. This piece should be about 1mm away from the front screen.

























For the top, align the small notch to the little opening for the battery door. This piece should be flush with the front screen.









The last piece, the front, is optional. I would not recommend using it if you have a screen protector as there is a possibility of it lifting the screen protector up if you ever need to remove the skin. Align the camera hole and speaker.









Here's the finished product, turned out well and was done in less than 5 mins. Take your time and you can get it near perfect. Do note that we did not use a heat gun as it was not needed.


----------



## chrsdrshm (Oct 14, 2011)

That looks awesome!!!


----------



## CC16177 (Dec 29, 2011)

Yeah, I can't wait for mine. I just wish I was rich so I could have spent the $20-30 on overnight shipping haha...


----------



## pmoradi2002 (Jan 7, 2012)

CC16177 said:


> Yeah, I can't wait for mine. I just wish I was rich so I could have spent the $20-30 on overnight shipping haha...


USPS Priority takes 1-3 business days, it usually arrives real quick


----------



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

Just got mine in the mail today and put it on it feels really nice and looks good.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

pmoradi2002 said:


> Custom color is a possibility, though it would take longer than usual as we'd have to order the color. What color were you thinking?
> 
> A custom design like what and where?


Flat black, and/or a pixelated design of some sort. I would have to look for/design something, but honestly I think flat black would be preferred. I hate cases and just want to be able to hold on to the phone a bit better. Touch decision though, that CF does look pretty damn good.


----------



## pmoradi2002 (Jan 7, 2012)

blaineevans said:


> Flat black, and/or a pixelated design of some sort. I would have to look for/design something, but honestly I think flat black would be preferred. I hate cases and just want to be able to hold on to the phone a bit better. Touch decision though, that CF does look pretty damn good.


We do in fact still have some matte black laying around, I can get that arranged for you.

I feel you on the case, my phone was completely naked until we got these skins made









I've been calling around and trying to obtain an extended battery but have had no luck, still looking though. My boss is at CES so I'm trying to get him to go to Samsung and see if he can pick one up there.


----------



## chrsdrshm (Oct 14, 2011)

Just ordered mine! Can't wait!!


----------



## CC16177 (Dec 29, 2011)

pmoradi2002 said:


> USPS Priority takes 1-3 business days, it usually arrives real quick


Sweet! I hope I get it soon haha, every time a package comes at my office I get all excited and then I realize it's just some nonsense for work haha


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

pmoradi2002 said:


> Sweet! I hope I get it soon haha, every time a package comes at my office I get all excited and then I realize it's just some nonsense for work haha


Pfft tell work to refuse all packages other than those that are addressed to you imo.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## stevessvt (Dec 6, 2011)

Anyone know if the phone will still fit in the OEM car dock? You have to basically snap it in to place, might doing this peel the side pieces off?


----------



## miglo (Dec 19, 2011)

In for 2 (myself+wife) once you get the extended battery cover


----------



## pmoradi2002 (Jan 7, 2012)

stevessvt said:


> In for 2 (myself+wife) once you get the extended battery cover


Great, I'm working on obtaining one which will most likely be sometime next week!


----------



## D3fault121 (Jun 7, 2011)

I am in for one as well once you have the option for the extended battery.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

pmoradi2002 said:


> I've been calling around and trying to obtain an extended battery but have had no luck, still looking though. My boss is at CES so I'm trying to get him to go to Samsung and see if he can pick one up there.


PM me some shipping info. I have 2 extended batteries which means I have a spare cover. I don't mind letting you borrow that. That should be plenty good enough for you.


----------



## hoarder23 (Nov 28, 2011)

I am def interested, but need compatibility with the extended battery

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## pmoradi2002 (Jan 7, 2012)

Thanks to *Jaxidian*, I should be getting the extended battery cover sometime next week to finish up the design!


----------



## partychick64 (Nov 5, 2011)

pmoradi2002 said:


> Thanks to *teh Jax*, I should be getting the extended battery cover sometime next week to finish up the design!


So do we need to have heat ? Somewhere along the line I got lost sorry..and can we still put a screen protector Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## pmoradi2002 (Jan 7, 2012)

partychick64 said:


> So do we need to have heat ? Somewhere along the line I got lost sorry..and can we still put a screen protector Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Depending on the color you get, you may or may not need heat. For instance, the carbon fiber texture is thicker so it will not lay down as easily as the brushed aluminum however I still managed to do it without heat. I would suggest that you do use heat though as it makes the adhesive adhere better, allowing for a longer lasting product. You can still put a screen protector but I wouldn't suggest putting the skin on the front, as when/if lifted it may lift the screen protector up with it. This information goes for all skins, not just ours.


----------



## CC16177 (Dec 29, 2011)

Put on my carbon fiber one today and I'm very impressed. I am picky about things on my phone and that's why I've never really found a quality case I like.

I'm extremely satisfied and will be buying one for my girlfriend once she picks a color. Do you have any images of the white carbon fiber actually installed on one?

Sent from my GalaxyNexus using Tapatalk


----------



## pmoradi2002 (Jan 7, 2012)

CC16177 said:


> Put on my carbon fiber one today and I'm very impressed. I am picky about things on my phone and that's why I've never really found a quality case I like.
> 
> I'm extremely satisfied and will be buying one for my girlfriend once she picks a color. Do you have any images of the white carbon fiber actually installed on one?
> 
> Sent from my GalaxyNexus using Tapatalk


I'm glad! I'm the same way so I know how you feel.

I do not have any pictures of the white carbon fiber but I am sending some out for review, will be sure to include a white in there!


----------



## wera750 (Sep 23, 2011)

Installed without a problem and looks awesome!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## chrsdrshm (Oct 14, 2011)

CC16177 said:


> Put on my carbon fiber one today and I'm very impressed. I am picky about things on my phone and that's why I've never really found a quality case I like.
> 
> I'm extremely satisfied and will be buying one for my girlfriend once she picks a color. Do you have any images of the white carbon fiber actually installed on one?
> 
> Sent from my GalaxyNexus using Tapatalk


Any Pics? Did you use heat?


----------



## D3fault121 (Jun 7, 2011)

Anyone just tried to put this on the extended battery? The cover is very similar in dimensions... it just adds thickness but fills the same space.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

D3fault121 said:


> Anyone just tried to put this on the extended battery? The cover is very similar in dimensions... it just adds thickness but fills the same space.


I sent them an extended battery cover. They should be getting it ~Tuesday and should have a definite answer as to whether or not the current cut fits an extended battery shortly after. If it doesn't, I believe they're going to make a cut that does.


----------



## D3fault121 (Jun 7, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


> I sent them an extended battery cover. They should be getting it ~Tuesday and should have a definite answer as to whether or not the current cut fits an extended battery shortly after. If it doesn't, I believe they're going to make a cut that does.


That's great now to determine if I should get black carbon fiber or white.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## CC16177 (Dec 29, 2011)

chrsdrshm said:


> Any Pics? Did you use heat?


I did use a heat gun from about 6-8 inches away just to smooth out a couple parts and I can post pictures tonight when I have a camera available.

Sent from my GalaxyNexus using Tapatalk


----------



## CC16177 (Dec 29, 2011)

As promised, here are pictures:


















I am VERY HAPPY with this. At first it irritated me a little that there are so many different pieces because I could feel them as I moved my hand around the phone, but after a couple days it has settled and if I told you the phone shipped from Samsung like this you would believe me. I absolutely recommend this to anyone who has been thinking about it and as soon as my girlfriend decides what color she wants she will have one too.

WELL DONE!


----------



## chrsdrshm (Oct 14, 2011)

CC16177 said:


> As promised, here are pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fantastic Job! It looks great! Thanks for the pics! Ill have mine tomorrow!!!!


----------



## sabbotage (Jun 15, 2011)

That looks impressive! Thanks for posting the pics! Once I know it will work with the extended battery for sure i'll be ordering one of these too.


----------



## pmoradi2002 (Jan 7, 2012)

Just a quick update-

No orders will be going out today due to MLK (USPS is not working).
Extended battery cover should arrive tomorrow, so we should have that done by tomorrow as well.
We are tinkering with the design for an even better fit and possibly less pieces.
We got in Ferrari Red Carbon Fiber in today, so be on the lookout for that!


----------



## pmoradi2002 (Jan 7, 2012)

I took some quick pictures of the red, looks AWSOME!

We have modified the design to allow for more coverage and fewer pieces (these pictures are the old design), it will be finalized tomorrow as well as the extended battery cover!


----------



## bliynd (Jul 16, 2011)

omg that red is so sick, please let me know asap when its up to order!!!


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

CC16177 said:


> Do you have any images of the white carbon fiber actually installed on one?
> 
> Sent from my GalaxyNexus using Tapatalk


I'll post pics once I get my white carbon.


----------



## iNate71 (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm feeling lazy--will this work on extended battery covers? Also, will this give us a small amount of grip?

Feel free to flame me for my lack of search.


----------



## CC16177 (Dec 29, 2011)

iNate71 said:


> I'm feeling lazy--will this work on extended battery covers? Also, will this give us a small amount of grip?
> 
> Feel free to flame me for my lack of search.


It should be available for the extended battery very soon and I definitely think it gives the phone a more tactile feel. My girlfriend has the nexus also with no skin and it feels slippery to me now.

Sent from my GalaxyNexus using Tapatalk


----------



## pmoradi2002 (Jan 7, 2012)

iNate71 said:


> I'm feeling lazy--will this work on extended battery covers? Also, will this give us a small amount of grip?
> 
> Feel free to flame me for my lack of search.


Thanks to Jax we got the extended battery cover in today and tested it out, it fits!

Technically due to the texture, this will give you a better grip than a naked phone.

We have adjusted the design and I am waiting for our designer to finalize the design so that I can take pictures, should be about an hour or two! I'll post pictures here when ready.


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

I keep mine in the kickstand case from verizon while I'm out. But at home I usually pull it out. Will this skin hold up to putting it in and taking it out of the case fairly regularly? Ie, will the edges start to peel away from the phone?


----------



## sabbotage (Jun 15, 2011)

pmoradi2002 said:


> Thanks to Jax we got the extended battery cover in today and tested it out, it fits!
> 
> Technically due to the texture, this will give you a better grip than a naked phone.
> 
> We have adjusted the design and I am waiting for our designer to finalize the design so that I can take pictures, should be about an hour or two! I'll post pictures here when ready.


Yay! Thanks for the update. If the design is finalized i'll be ordering tonight


----------



## Thand (Jan 12, 2012)

sabbotage said:


> Yay! Thanks for the update. If the design is finalized i'll be ordering tonight


Same.


----------



## wera750 (Sep 23, 2011)

Oops, guess I could have said I've been using this on an extended battery door for over a week now...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## pmoradi2002 (Jan 7, 2012)

Snow02 said:


> Oops, guess I could have said I've been using this on an extended battery door for over a week now...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


WELL THANKS


----------



## pmoradi2002 (Jan 7, 2012)

So I'm pretty busy here and I'm having the designer fix up the pictures, I'll get this up by tonight.


----------



## dug-e-fresh (Nov 10, 2011)

wera750 said:


> Oops, guess I could have said I've been using this on an extended battery door for over a week now...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I was gonna say the same thing as I ordered another kit (before I saw this) and it fit 100% perfect on my extended battery cover... hehe sorry. (as do chinese gel cases...)


----------



## pmoradi2002 (Jan 7, 2012)

Alright got the new design up!
Red Carbon Fiber is up as well!

*And yes, this is compatible with the extended battery cover!*

Pros:
More coverage/less gaps
Less pieces
More critical protection

Cons:
Takes a bit longer to install (need patience)
WILL require heat [hair dryer or heatgun] (if you want to install it perfectly)

EXOSkin Nexus


----------



## iNate71 (Dec 28, 2011)

CC16177 said:


> Thanks to Jax we got the extended battery cover in today and tested it out, it fits!
> 
> Technically due to the texture, this will give you a better grip than a naked phone.
> 
> We have adjusted the design and I am waiting for our designer to finalize the design so that I can take pictures, should be about an hour or two! I'll post pictures here when ready.


Sounds good to me.







Thanks for helping a lazy fellow out.


----------



## iNate71 (Dec 28, 2011)

Woot, now I'm just worried about the installation. I can barely install DecalGirls' decals.  This looks rather challenging.


----------



## pmoradi2002 (Jan 7, 2012)

iNate71 said:


> Woot, now I'm just worried about the installation. I can barely install DecalGirls' decals.  This looks rather challenging.


lol key is to take your time, don't be embarrassed if it takes you 30 mins+

Also try not to push the skin onto the phone until you are sure you are happy with the alignment, it is a lot easier to lift it up when it is loose!


----------



## iNate71 (Dec 28, 2011)

pmoradi2002 said:


> lol key is to take your time, don't be embarrassed if it takes you 30 mins+
> 
> Also try not to push the skin onto the phone until you are sure you are happy with the alignment, it is a lot easier to lift it up when it is loose!


I'll take this into consideration.

Funny story: This entire thread reminds of me of the car forum I post on. You're the vendor, and we're the mod happy consumers. It has me laughing just a bit. Anyways, I'll be ordering this later this week and I'll post some pictures.


----------



## pmoradi2002 (Jan 7, 2012)

Just an FYI, if you have any questions they will be answered on Thursday. I will be maintaining internet silence tomorrow in respect of the SOPA protest.


----------



## pmoradi2002 (Jan 7, 2012)

Anybody got pictures of their install?


----------



## sabbotage (Jun 15, 2011)

I will as soon as mine gets here. I ordered on tuesday night


----------



## ddarvish (Jul 22, 2011)

count me in. i would love one of them as well


----------



## FilletMinion (Sep 12, 2011)

I'm thinking about getting the gray carbon fiber and just using the battery door piece. If anyone has a shot with the gray on I would be very interested to see it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## wera750 (Sep 23, 2011)

Do returning customers get a discount  ? I bought the first design but really like how the corners are protected now.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## pmoradi2002 (Jan 7, 2012)

wera750 said:


> Do returning customers get a discount  ? I bought the first design but really like how the corners are protected now.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I was wondering the same thing, we didn't mean to make a quick one on you guys like we did. We just saw the need to make the design better.

*If you purchased the old design and want the new design, PM me and I'll give you a 15% discount.* I wish it could be more but this is the biggest discount my boss gave me (after much persuasion)


----------



## GSUS969 (Jul 19, 2011)

I just ordered the Black Carbon Fiber design and I will be sure to post pics when I get it!


----------



## chrsdrshm (Oct 14, 2011)

I have a spot on my phone im just not happy about. It has been a week since i installed it.... can i just pull the piece off and hit it with some heat and reapply?.....


----------



## pmoradi2002 (Jan 7, 2012)

chrsdrshm said:


> I have a spot on my phone im just not happy about. It has been a week since i installed it.... can i just pull the piece off and hit it with some heat and reapply?.....


Yes you can, just do it carefully and be careful not to stretch the material!


----------



## RaptorOO7 (Jan 20, 2012)

Pretty cool indeed. I ordered the full body kit from Ghost Armor, should have it on Tuesday. They offer a few color choices, and of course the included screen protector 3M film. Ghost Armor has a cut out for the Samsung log on the back Nexus battery door, but honestly I like what you have and I wish Ghost Armor didn't do the cut out.


----------



## hoarder23 (Nov 28, 2011)

Just got my Black Carbon Fiber in today and I was wondering if the installation instrucions previously posted are still valid. That was with the old design and the 3M Scotchbrite material. Should I wait for a heat source of rock and roll?


----------



## pmoradi2002 (Jan 7, 2012)

hoarder23 said:


> Just got my Black Carbon Fiber in today and I was wondering if the installation instrucions previously posted are still valid. That was with the old design and the 3M Scotchbrite material. Should I wait for a heat source of rock and roll?


Installation is pretty much the same. Just fewer pieces but the same concept. Once you begin, you'll find a way of doing it. Do PM me with any questions!


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

I must say, I really like the new design better than the old one.


----------



## dakoop (Aug 31, 2011)

Let's get some more installed pics up so I can decide on a color. B-)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## striker1553 (Jan 7, 2012)

What would honestly be great would be to make a carbon skin that wraps the edge of the screen. I had a snap on hard case from best buy that cracked so I returned it.

Just bought a Verizon soft plastic case but its so close to the screen near my zagg screen protector its peeling portions of the edge up in my pocket and that's not good. If I had a piece that could border the edge over the screen protector to keep it from peeling, I could then reapply my case and not worry about the screen protector coming off.

Besides even if it peels up the zagg I'm probably replacing it anyways lol. Just a thought because this protector peeling is annoying!


----------



## sabbotage (Jun 15, 2011)

I received my black carbon fiber skin today and I must say I am very impressed with how precise the cuts are. I haven't had the chance to install it yet though. Hopefully I can get it done tomorrow when the heat gun wont wake up my wife







I'll be sure to post pics when I'm done. I have the extended battery too.


----------



## pmoradi2002 (Jan 7, 2012)

striker1553 said:


> I received my black carbon fiber skin today and I must say I am very impressed with how precise the cuts are. I haven't had the chance to install it yet though. Hopefully I can get it done tomorrow when the heat gun wont wake up my wife
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do let us know!


----------



## sabbotage (Jun 15, 2011)

Here are some photos of my black carbon fiber skin installed on my phone with the extended battery cover. My photo skills arent the best, but I think it turned out pretty good. You really have to have some heat on the corners to get them to mold to the phone.


----------



## bliynd (Jul 16, 2011)

anyone know if this skin will work with the navigation mount?


----------



## FilletMinion (Sep 12, 2011)

Ok guys I just thought that I would let you know what I thought about the xgear skin. I ordered mine 2 days ago and I was pleasantly surprised by the speed of the shipping since I was expecting about a 5 day wait. I ordered the silver carbon fiber color thinking that it would be closer to the color of the phone but apparently I am mostly color blind or my monitor is just putting out really darkened colors. The silver is nice but I was hoping for more of a gunmetal. Now to clarify my statement I ordered this planning on just using the battery door piece. I was looking to increase my grip or the stickiness of the back panel. I have included some pictures for you guys but I am sad to say that I removed the skin after finding it more slick than the stock battery door.

By no means is this post meant to discourage purchasers of this product. I was actually very pleased by the quality of the material and the accuracy of the cuts. Since I work for a vehicle wrapping company who uses 3m material religiously I am going to use the xgear as a template for our designer to see if I can find a different type of the 3m material with more of a "grippy" texture that would suit my personal needs better.

Here are some pictures of the silver carbon fiber battery door piece installed on my nexus. Excuse the picture quality since I am an amateur photographer at best and that I used my old Droid X and not something better.


----------



## FilletMinion (Sep 12, 2011)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## FilletMinion (Sep 12, 2011)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## pmoradi2002 (Jan 7, 2012)

FilletMinion said:


> Ok guys I just thought that I would let you know what I thought about the xgear skin. I ordered mine 2 days ago and I was pleasantly surprised by the speed of the shipping since I was expecting about a 5 day wait. I ordered the silver carbon fiber color thinking that it would be closer to the color of the phone but apparently I am mostly color blind or my monitor is just putting out really darkened colors. The silver is nice but I was hoping for more of a gunmetal. Now to clarify my statement I ordered this planning on just using the battery door piece. I was looking to increase my grip or the stickiness of the back panel. I have included some pictures for you guys but I am sad to say that I removed the skin after finding it more slick than the stock battery door.
> 
> By no means is this post meant to discourage purchasers of this product. I was actually very pleased by the quality of the material and the accuracy of the cuts. Since I work for a vehicle wrapping company who uses 3m material religiously I am going to use the xgear as a template for our designer to see if I can find a different type of the 3m material with more of a "grippy" texture that would suit my personal needs better.
> 
> Here are some pictures of the silver carbon fiber battery door piece installed on my nexus. Excuse the picture quality since I am an amateur photographer at best and that I used my old Droid X and not something better.


I appreciate the honesty and that's exactly what we like to hear so that we can improve!


----------



## FilletMinion (Sep 12, 2011)

pmoradi2002 said:


> I appreciate the honesty and that's exactly what we like to hear so that we can improve!


I'm glad that I didn't offend you. Your product is great. I ordered it full knowing the possibility of the material not being what I expected and since my company uses 3m I have the ability to experiment with different material for my own cover unlike most. I figured I would support a company who has great customer service and a quality product. If I find a different vinyl that gives me that tactile feel I am looking for I will share.

Thank you for your time pmoradi good luck to you and your company.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## dakoop (Aug 31, 2011)

Just installed mine and I like it. Bit slippery and I can't seem to get a perfect fit. I have creases and points on the corners:-(

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## sabbotage (Jun 15, 2011)

dakoop said:


> Just installed mine and I like it. Bit slippery and I can't seem to get a perfect fit. I have creases and points on the corners:-(
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


A heat gun will shrink those corners right down. Not too much though or you'll melt the film

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## GSUS969 (Jul 19, 2011)

dakoop said:


> Just installed mine and I like it. Bit slippery and I can't seem to get a perfect fit. I have creases and points on the corners:-(
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I have the same problem with mine. I tried using my girlfriend's blowdryer which helped but didn't seem to get rid of them 100%.


----------



## zathus (Jan 2, 2012)

FilletMinion said:


> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Is it me or does your phone look black?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## pmoradi2002 (Jan 7, 2012)

dakoop said:


> Is it me or does your phone look black?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


It's the lighting.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

I just put my white carbon skin on and a hairdryer on low worked perfectly for the curves and corners. The trick with the corners is to barely stick it on there and then apply heat.

Gotta say that I'm not a fan of the piece above the screen on the front. It just doesn't look right, so it's probably coming off.


----------



## pmoradi2002 (Jan 7, 2012)

Jaxidian said:


> I just put my white carbon skin on and a hairdryer on low worked perfectly for the curves and corners. The trick with the corners is to barely stick it on there and then apply heat.
> 
> Gotta say that I'm not a fan of the piece above the screen on the front. It just doesn't look right, so it's probably coming off.


Same here, I took mine off last night. I told out designer not to make a front skin but he never listens


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

pmoradi2002 said:


> Same here, I took mine off last night. I told out designer not to make a front skin but he never listens


I actually liked the idea before I put it on. I thought it would be a great way to tell the top from the bottom. But nope, it's not going to last long.


----------



## DHO (Nov 6, 2011)

I want one!


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Hey pmoradi2002,

Got the white carbon one and the thing I feared is bothering me - the "sharp" edges on the material (not sure to anything that's your fault - just from the 3M material itself if you know what I mean). If there any trick to smooth that out? If not, is there any way for you guys to cut it at an angle so that edge can be tapered down a bit? I've had this be a problem before with non 3M carbon fiber on other devices and wasn't sure how this one would be.


----------



## amplified (Jan 20, 2012)

This is really nice work! Thanks for sharing this


----------



## luigi90210 (Sep 5, 2011)

does anyone own the white carbon fiber full body skin?
i cant decide between the white full body skin or black one from skinomi


----------



## CC16177 (Dec 29, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


> Hey pmoradi2002,
> 
> Got the white carbon one and the thing I feared is bothering me - the "sharp" edges on the material (not sure to anything that's your fault - just from the 3M material itself if you know what I mean). If there any trick to smooth that out? If not, is there any way for you guys to cut it at an angle so that edge can be tapered down a bit? I've had this be a problem before with non 3M carbon fiber on other devices and wasn't sure how this one would be.


I had the same complaint at first but after a few days it improved. Its been almost two weeks now since I put mine on and its perfect now. Its possible i just got used to it but it seems MUCH more "flush" with the phone now.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

CC16177 said:


> I had the same complaint at first but after a few days it improved. Its been almost two weeks now since I put mine on and its perfect now. Its possible i just got used to it but it seems MUCH more "flush" with the phone now.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Thanks. I'll give it a few days.


----------



## pmoradi2002 (Jan 7, 2012)

Jaxidian said:


> Hey pmoradi2002,
> 
> Got the white carbon one and the thing I feared is bothering me - the "sharp" edges on the material (not sure to anything that's your fault - just from the 3M material itself if you know what I mean). If there any trick to smooth that out? If not, is there any way for you guys to cut it at an angle so that edge can be tapered down a bit? I've had this be a problem before with non 3M carbon fiber on other devices and wasn't sure how this one would be.


Do you have any pictures, I'm not quite sure I understand


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

pmoradi2002 said:


> Do you have any pictures, I'm not quite sure I understand


Pictures are unnecessary. Just take a skin, still on the 3M paper, and rub you're fingers over it. It's that roughness that I'm talking about.


----------



## gtx1 (Dec 17, 2011)

Jax, you said the edges are sharp? Take some high grit sand paper and lightly round the corners before applying.









I dont have the skin or really looked at it, but It seemed like this would work.


----------



## gunderwear (Jan 26, 2012)

dude that looks legit haha

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

After a couple days now, I believe CC16177 is correct - it wears itself down and becomes much better, at least where I regularly handle the device. Where I don't regularly handle the device, it's still a bit sharp but that's not a big deal at all. Starting to like the skin more and more now. 

(That front piece is history, btw. It just looked completely wrong and is much better without it.)


----------



## stanfna (Dec 20, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


> Pictures are unnecessary. Just take a skin, still on the 3M paper, and rub you're fingers over it. It's that roughness that I'm talking about.


for what it's worth...when i installed mine, i stuck the whole piece on the battery door an then trimmed the excess with an exacto knife. i cut the excess at an angle so there was not rough edge. also, with this method, you can be sure the skin is the exact right size. (as compared to trying to use a template or precut it)


----------



## pmoradi2002 (Jan 7, 2012)

Jaxidian said:


> After a couple days now, I believe CC16177 is correct - it wears itself down and becomes much better, at least where I regularly handle the device. Where I don't regularly handle the device, it's still a bit sharp but that's not a big deal at all. Starting to like the skin more and more now.
> 
> (That front piece is history, btw. It just looked completely wrong and is much better without it.)


That's good, I've had mine on for a while now so I don't think I'd feel what you were talking about.

I appreciate everyones feedback, feel free to let me know of what you think and of any suggestions so that we can improve


----------



## pmoradi2002 (Jan 7, 2012)

So how's everyone's skin doing?!


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

pmoradi2002 said:


> So how's everyone's skin doing?!


Mine is still holding up even after repeatedly docking and undocking in my cheap and sexy cradle from eBay.


----------



## zathus (Jan 2, 2012)

Working great! Rather impressed how well this stuff holds up with all the pocket time this phone gets

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## JoshDB (Aug 2, 2011)

Got mine a couple of weeks ago. Sits perilously in my pocket while I cook 35 hrs a week and slides around my car haphazardly without a dock, but still looking fantastic.


----------



## strikeir13 (Jun 7, 2011)

Just read the whole thread, very interested. One question: I'm looking to get the gloss white, but is the gloss feel slick or is it sticky like a TPU case? I ask because I got (and am returning) the Ringke Slim case for a few reasons, one of which being it is too slippery! So I'm hoping the gloss is sticky. Any insight pmoradi2002?


----------



## strikeir13 (Jun 7, 2011)

I realize I'm trying to resurrect an old thread but... Bump for a response to my question above?


----------



## chrsdrshm (Oct 14, 2011)

strikeir13 said:


> I realize I'm trying to resurrect an old thread but... Bump for a response to my question above?


If your looking for sticky, this is not the stuff for you... its smooth


----------



## zathus (Jan 2, 2012)

Rub your finger along the back of a razr and that's about the same feel.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## pmoradi2002 (Jan 7, 2012)

strikeir13 said:


> Just read the whole thread, very interested. One question: I'm looking to get the gloss white, but is the gloss feel slick or is it sticky like a TPU case? I ask because I got (and am returning) the Ringke Slim case for a few reasons, one of which being it is too slippery! So I'm hoping the gloss is sticky. Any insight pmoradi2002?


Whoops sorry, been busy. The Gloss White has a slick surface, like a glossy sticker. If you're looking for something that is less slippery you'd want the Matte White.


----------

